# Espace insuffisant sur Time Machine



## McDiane (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai partitionné un DDE de 1t pour avoir 700Go de mémoire externe et les 300 autres pour TM, j'ai déja réalisé plusieurs sauvegardes depuis que je l'ai, mais maintenant TM sature du coup j'ai décidé de supprimer les anciennes sauvegardes. (j'ai pensé que de toute façon l'intérêt est surtout d'en avoir une récente dont on est sur qu'elle fonctionne...)
Mais voila, même après la suppression des sauvegarde, TM m'indique que j'ai seulement... 18Go d'espace disponible!!! J'ai même enlevé la dernière sauvegarde pour qu'il n'y ait plus rien sur le disque, mais rien à faire je n'ai que 18Go d'espace libre alors que TM est censé être vide... Où sont passés les 280Go que je devrais avoir???!!! Ca m'embête beaucoup parce que je ne peux pas sauvegarder mon disque alors que je voulais faire une partition pour boot camp...

Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi TM semble être plein alors que j'ai supprimé toutes les sauvegardes???

Merci d'avance...


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2010)

Je ne sais pas comment tu as supprimé ces sauvegardes... mais peut-être faut-il maintenant vider la Corbeille!


----------



## McDiane (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est fait, j'ai même enlevé le DDE en tant que TM, il est vide est pourtant je n'ai toujours que 18Go de libre... je ne comprend vraiment pas comment c'est possible!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------

Bon ça y est j'ai trouvé, merci remy c'est quand tu as parlé de la manière d'effacer les sauvegardes que j'ai trouvé: il suffisait que je formate le disque avec l'utilitaire! j'ai à nouveau plein de place pour faire les sauvegardes


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Juillet 2010)

McDiane a dit:


> C'est fait, j'ai même enlevé le DDE en tant que TM, il est vide est pourtant je n'ai toujours que 18Go de libre... je ne comprend vraiment pas comment c'est possible!!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------
> 
> Bon ça y est j'ai trouvé, merci remy c'est quand tu as parlé de la manière d'effacer les sauvegardes que j'ai trouvé: il suffisait que je formate le disque avec l'utilitaire! j'ai à nouveau plein de place pour faire les sauvegardes


Bonjour

Un volume vide qui est toujours plein, ce ne serais pas un SparseBundle.

un SparseBundle on donne un maximum à ça création, est il n'utilise que la place qu'il a besoin sur le DD et non la place que l'on lui a alloué. 

Il faut utiliser une commande du terminal pour le vider, il sait grandir jusqu'au maximum mais pas diminuer si l'on efface des éléments.

@+


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Juillet 2010)

Mais Time Machine se charge de supprimer les vieilles sauvegardes toutes seules de toute façon. Laisse le disque se remplir, il effacera seul les vielles sauvegardes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Mais Time Machine se charge de supprimer les vieilles sauvegardes. Laisse le disque se remplir, il effacera seul les vielles sauvegardes.


_Je tombe sur ce fil par hasard ce soir, en cherchant autre chose._

DarkMonieau, ta remarque est juste , mais incomplète. 

Quand on efface des éléments dans une archive Time Machine, 
que ce soit en filaire (dossier) ou en wifi (sparsebundle), 
l'espace n'est pas libéré immédiatement = il n'est exploité que quand l'archive est pleine : 
TM remplit alors d'abord l'espace libéré par nos effacements volontaires, puis effectue ses propres effacements pour libérer encore plus d'espace pour les sauvegardes suivantes.


----------

